# Strip clubs



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

I found this PM chat on my husband's facebook. How do I handle it?

January 25
11:48pm
R "We should go to tity bar"
11:49p
Friend "U payin I don't have id though it would be a struggle anywhere but parkway"
11:50pm
R "Damn. Where u at"
Friend "Back forty a bar down town. I could probably talk my way into parkway since I go there enough"
11:52pm
R "How long u going to be at back 40"
11:53pm
Friend "As long as its good unless something else better comes up lol
Wanna go to parkway?"
11:53pm
R "Ok on my way give me 30"
11:53pm
Friend "Where parkway?"
R "Where should we meet"
11:54pm
Friend "Let's meet at parkway I can be there within 30 min ... Sound good?"
11:54pm
R "K"
11:55pm
Friend "U know where it is right"
12:02am
R "Call me"
12:18am
Friend "They won't let me in"


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't personally feel there is anything wrong with strip bars. However, if you are uncomfortable with it, I'd confront your husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

He lied to me and told me he was out pulling a friend's truck out of the ditch. He didn't come home until 6am. Not to mention we are BROKE, living in his parents basement, with our 2 kids, because of debt he racked up blowing money we don't have.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Then by all means confront him and tell him lying isn't acceptable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

OatmealKisses said:


> He lied to me and told me he was out pulling a friend's truck out of the ditch. He didn't come home until 6am. Not to mention we are BROKE, living in his parents basement, with our 2 kids, because of debt he racked up blowing money we don't have.


omg


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> Then by all means confront him and tell him lying isn't acceptable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I'll also add that it would probably be a good idea to delete the names on that chat log. Posting it on the internet means anyone can see it.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Please tell me you scrubbed the names and you didn't post two people's private conversation on the Internet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

norajane said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I'll also add that it would probably be a good idea to delete the names on that chat log. Posting it on the internet means anyone can see it.


Good point. I was so upset when I posted I had a brain fart.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

You're living with his parents because he's not providing, he knows you wouldn't like him going to a strip club so he lied about it, it doesn't sound like he's doing anything to get you guys out of his mom's basement. He sounds like momma's spoiled fifteen year boy.

Can you not live with your parents and take him to court for child support? I know this is a marriage forum but geez what a 180 this will take for him to actually be a man. Doesn't sound like he's gonna have it in him. Do you really want your children to grow up this way? Living with grandma seeing dad treat mom like crap while he's not taking care of business. I think you take a stand for you and your children and if he can grow up then great but it sounds like a snowball's chance.

In short? you have much bigger problems than him lying about a strip club. That was one of many symptoms.


----------



## boogie110 (Aug 3, 2012)

He couldn't tell you what he was doing until 6am? At a strip bar? Until 6am? 

At least you know now. Count your blessings... You were meant to know now. You are very fortunate to find out who he really is now. Do not rug sweep this... I think you feel you have to rug sweep because you have 2 kids.....is there anyone else aside from him and his family who can help you out?


----------



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

Living with my parents is not an option. My parents are not suitable to live with. They are addicts. My Inlaws have already told me that if I try to go there they will take my kids from me.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

OatmealKisses said:


> Living with my parents is not an option. My parents are not suitable to live with. They are addicts. My Inlaws have already told me that if I try to go there they will take my kids from me.


OTMKS, I have ideas but I'm gonna wait for others to chime in who may have better suggestions. Well except for this one. GOOGLE the heck out of your situation of a single mother needing help.


----------



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

What is OTMKS?


----------



## boogie110 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oatmealkisses


----------



## OatmealKisses (Jul 12, 2011)

oh


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

You need to get out of there some how and on your own two feet.

Don't waste your life with this man and do not have this for an example for your children, it's not OK.


----------

